# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Чем перезаписать перевод в фильме?

## denic2409

Есть фильм в DVDrip на английском и тот же фильм DVDscr на русском. Задача - записать звук с DVDscr на DVDrip. Знаю, что можно сделать аудиозахват в KMPlayer'е, но вот как вставить дорожку в другой фильм, ума не приложу. Помогите пожалуйста!

----------


## Cheechako

> ...Есть фильм в DVDrip...


А ещё есть такая программа - VirtualDub, которая позволяет (в частности) выделить видео- и аудио-потоки :)
Правда, независимо от программы наверняка возникнут (решаемые) проблемы с синхронизацией аудио и видео.

----------


## denic2409

Спасибо за подсказку, скачал прогу, попытался открыть в ней файл, начались проблемы. Сначала выскочило окно, типа не те кодеки, видео не открывается. Полазил по форумам, установил Xvid, теперь видео открывается, но некоторые файлы проигрываются без звука, как раз тот, который мне нужен. Подскажите, может ещё что-то надо установить?

----------


## tarara

Подобный вопрос обсуждался тут http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...4811#post44811



> Советую посмотреть на эту статью http://www.computerbild.ru/audio/27930/ , тут достаточно подробно рассказаны все шаги редактирование видео и описаны необходимые инструменты(в основном бесплатные, так что проблемы с поиском ключей не должно возникнуть) и ресурсы. Сам журнал конешно УГ, но иногда попадается стоящий материал.

----------


## Cheechako

> ...файлы проигрываются без звука..


Б*о*льшую часть проблем решает установка "K-Lite Codec Pack'а" (http://www.codecguide.com/), либо KMPlayer'а (можно взять здесь http://www.kmplayer.com/forums/, либо где-нибудь вроде http://soft.softodrom.ru/ap/KMPlayer-p6771), использующего встроенные кодеки.
Информации по VirtualDub - очень много (например,
http://virtualdub.msk.ru/.
http://www.3dnews.ru/software/virtualdub/,
http://www.pctuner.ru/page-id-215.html etc).

----------


## denic2409

Всем спасибо, уже разобрался.

----------

